
Photos of a YC dinner happening - pg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/socialmoth/sets/72157594561460322/
======
pg
There are few photos of YC dinners. Usually we'd frown on it because it would
be distracting. But we wanted some new images for our site, so we asked one of
the founders who was a good photographer to take some. The speaker that week
was Ron Conway. We also had Steven Levy and Paul Buchheit visiting.

~~~
python_kiss
There is something strange about that Segway; the wheels and the handle on it
look very different. But anyway, great photos! I think this topic was posted
earlier as well :)

~~~
paul
It's not a Segway. It's better. http://www.tlb.org/scooter2.html

~~~
JMiao
It's a Segwell.

------
jmzachary
What is Phil Mickelson doing there on a Segwell?

------
staunch
Very interesting for those of us playing the YC home-game to get a glimpse on
occasion. Thank you.

------
danielha
Is this the Mountain View location? That's a snazzy looking room.

~~~
python_kiss
I think the photos were taken this winter, so it must be Mountain View. I like
the padded walls; are those to reduce echo?

~~~
pg
<http://www.auralex.com/acoustic_studiofoam_4p/acoustic_studiofoam_4p.asp>

------
davidw
How 'bout breakfast?:-) Sorry...

------
mynameishere
Ugh. Macintoshes. I know pg came out in their favor a while ago ("All the
hackers I know are switching to Macs"...something like that). But, man, to see
it in reality. My mother has an older OSX machine. What a piece of work. Even
the parts of it that are supposed to be good, like the interface, are just
clumsy. The mouse is ungainly, with one big "button", making a laughable full-
palm-press-down the most reliable way to click. The scrollbars and window-
edges are mysteriously hard to grab. The icons in the taskbar would have
seemed childish to me when I was 10. The power of Unix is pretty well hidden.
If I'm on my linux machine, you can bet I'm not using KDE. Without the shell,
linux might as well be Windows.

Now, if it was OSX vs. Windows 98, sure. But XP (*) is stable and the candy
colors are easily removed. The security problems only concern the ignorant.
I'm not too impressed by people who will pay a 400-800 dollar premium for the
geek equivilent of a status symbol.

(*) I've never used Vista.

~~~
jasonyan
I'm not a fan of Mac OS X by any means, but I have to admit, the hardware is
impressive. I'm in the market for a new laptop, and I'm hard pressed against
picking one up because they aren't that much more expensive than the laptops
that I am looking at.

~~~
mynameishere
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-
details.asp?EdpNo=2853515&CatId;=2511

Versus

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?family=MacBookPro

These are comparable systems, but the Apple has, as I said, roughly an 800
dollar premium. Actually, the cheapest macbook pro costs the same as the high-
end Toshiba. If you make good money, it's not a big deal. But when the girl in
the coffeehouse asks me what kind of computer she should get to go along with
her minimum wage, I'm basically scum to recommend an Apple.

